# Mead crusader help



## 4scuda (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks to "another one bites the dust"  this crusader is making its way from Washington State.  I assume this is a 28 inch bike with the the wrong rims, but I never know for sure on these things.  Any help as to the date would be appreciated.  Fork looks odd, am I correct in assuming it is not right?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like 28" but it does not look like a Mead.


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 7, 2015)

It has a mead crusader badge.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 7, 2015)

Can you please post better pics of the bike? Fork looks ballooner.


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 7, 2015)

View attachment 224218View attachment 224219View attachment 224220View attachment 224221


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks maybe Westfield? The rear seat stays on a Mead are usually the same as Schwinn and these are not. Also has a ladies rear fender with skirt guard holes. Here is a slightly higher res pic.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 10, 2015)

4scuda said:


> View attachment 224218View attachment 224219View attachment 224220View attachment 224221




These attachments don't open.


----------



## 4scuda (Jul 23, 2015)

Finally got around to doing something with the bike.  Put balloon tires and a different set of fenders , unfortunately still a girls rear.  I ll get a better seat and do a few other things, but I like the look and think its going to ride decent once I get the holder for the drop stand.  Thanks to Niko "another one bites the dust" for shipping help.


----------

